# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Për ata qe duan te ndjekin shkollen ne France

## Rachel

Mirdita,

Ky lajmerim i dedikohet te gjithe atyre qe deshirojne te ndjekin studimet universitare ne France.

Per te lehtesuar dhe per t'ju ardhur ne ndihme ne demarshet e para, e per instalimin, sa me konfortable per ndjekjen e studimeve tuaja ne France, shoqata jone "*KUFA*" (*K*onsulent *U*niversal *F*rance *A*lbanie) ju offron:

- Demarshet e para administrative, per regjistrimin ne universitetet e Frances
- Gjetjen e baneses (me qira) e ndihme per nje instalim te shpejte dhe pa kokëçarje
- Udhetimin *Falas* per ne shqiperi (vajte-ardhje) ne periudhen e pushimeve shkollore
Kontakt direkt  telefon-video-konferce me familjen tuaj ne shqiperi (falas 4 Orë/muaj)

Kushtet aktuale per instalimin e studenteve ne qytetet e frances jane te veshtira, prandaj ju kerkojme te interesuarve te bejne *rezervimin* e tyre qe ne kete kohe per vitin e ardhshem.

Garancia jone eshte : 
satisfaksion ose kthim lekesh, e cila realizohet me nje bashkepunim real e te sinqert midis nesh, dhe me ndihme e mbeshtetje nga ana jone gjat gjith vitit, per zgjidhjen e çdo lloj problemi administrativ qe mund te hasni ne nje vend te huaj.

kushtet dhe tarifat varen nga optsionet qe do te kerkoni, te cilat do ti diskutojme ne kontektin e pare me te interesuarit.
pagesa do te behet paradhenje tek perfaqesuesi jone ne shqiperi.(pra do te keni kontakt real me person fizik, mbas diskutimit te pare)  

mos hezitoni te merrni kontakt dhe te beni çdo lloj pyetje, ose te shperndani permbajtjen e ketij lajmerimi tek te njohurit tuaj qe munde te jene te interesuar. 
do te jeni te mirpritur.

telefoni:
 0033 / 666 844 094 (nga shqiperia)  ose 06 66 84 40 94 (nga franca)

Ju falenderojme per vemendjen qe do ti kushtoni lajmerimit tone.

përshëndtetje  nga        _Rachel  !_

----------

